# How many users do we have?



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm just curious, since we regular chums can't access the member list, how many user accounts this site has registered right now.  I'm not interested in specific names, just the overall number.

Also, if it's permitted, I wonder how many of those have been active within the last week or two... that will tell us how many active users we have.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 10, 2003)

Members: 19,750, Threads: 35,432, Posts: 241,638

-10.9.2003 9:02 Europe-


----------



## bobw (Sep 10, 2003)

Total number of registered users and current active users info available on Forum Index page.


----------



## uoba (Sep 10, 2003)

Why I remember when we only had 10,000 members (er, that was only about 6 months ago!)


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 10, 2003)

I remember that too, I think I joined when we had about 9,000


----------



## uoba (Sep 10, 2003)

I think I joined, er, when there was no such thing as the Internet!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 10, 2003)

have many people abandoned the forum or stopped posting, we have 20000 members but i mostly find the same group of people who post


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Many people have left the site, and many more post very few posts, usually only with one or two questions.


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 10, 2003)

Yeah, I got behind by a few days, kept putting off coming back because I didn't want to read all the topics, and somehow I wasn't here for almost a month. Now I'm back! But I don't plan to read all the posts, that would take to long.


----------



## uoba (Sep 11, 2003)

Just read all mine, they're very insightful


----------



## toast (Sep 11, 2003)

And mine ! Plus, task will be easy, I was absent for two months.

Hiyall.


----------



## powermac (Sep 11, 2003)

I read many of the posts, seldom respond. I learned much from many of the people here. It is a great message board. While others are usually flame bait, people here are good about helping others answer questions and giving advice.


----------



## Arden (Sep 11, 2003)

Flame me!  Flame me!

No, just kidding.  Lord knows I get enough.


----------



## RacerX (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlloyd _
> *I remember that too, I think I joined when we had about 9,000 *



Actually you were the 10,866th member to join the site.

For the record, I was the 2,457th member.


----------



## RacerX (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Many people have left the site, and many more post very few posts, usually only with one or two questions. *



I don't think I've ever posted a question (at least not of a technical nature) on this site.

 

By the way, you were the 11,525th member to join the site.


----------



## uoba (Sep 12, 2003)

Do me! Do me!?


----------



## RacerX (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *Do me! Do me!?  *



3,926th


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 12, 2003)

lol, now that you started, RacerX...


----------



## RacerX (Sep 12, 2003)

Okay, you were the 6,568th member.

How to find out:

(1) pick a member (i.e. AdmiralAK),
(2) go to their profile,
(3) the URL of the profile include the member's user ID, which was given in the order that the member registered (for Admiral it is 1138, or he was the 1,138th member to register)

_Note: I remember Admiral's ID because it is the same number that was used in the George Lucus film *THX1138*._


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 12, 2003)

thanks racerx, i was the 16,523 member


----------



## Alex (Sep 26, 2003)

so what number was I... hmm =D


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 26, 2003)

89 i think, wow!


----------



## Alex (Sep 26, 2003)

And think I haven't read all the posts! =D

I really am more of a reader than poster =D, maybe that will change.


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

You can't read all of the posts... that's beyond even my capabilities.


----------



## Trip (Sep 29, 2003)

Erm...I'm member 36,583? I could have sworn I registerd earlier than that!!!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 29, 2003)

4421


----------



## Trip (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm so confused!


----------



## MikeXpop (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Erm...I'm member 36,583? I could have sworn I registerd earlier than that!!! *


 nope, you're number 16,523

EDIT: and I'm number... 11,616!? That doesn't make much sense. I remember early on Trip responded to one of my threads and he was a moderator.

Or maybe I'm just dillusional.


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 12, 2003)

Don't be our Precious Moderator!


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 12, 2003)

Trip is 4421 as nb3004 already said!  And yes, you are 11616... 

RacerX is 2457, arden is 11525 and I am 7959!


----------



## mr. k (Oct 12, 2003)

haha yes I'm sub 10,000!  I like my userid - 9491.


----------



## Arden (Oct 13, 2003)

Well, we're at 20,003 right now; just 11334 until 31337, which I MUST HAVE! LOL...


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 13, 2003)

Heehee, I am 659 members before Arden 
But he has almost four times as many posts as I do


----------



## Arden (Oct 15, 2003)

Dasta coz I is speshil.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 15, 2003)

You wish 
BTW, Scott is member # 1, of course!


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

Duh.


----------

